# 'Appillionaires: Secrets from Developers Who Struck It Rich on the App Store'



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

This looks an interesting book. There's a fairly large chunk of it to read in the link at the bottom of the page:



> *Striking It Rich In The App Store: For Developers, It's More Casino Than Gold Mine*
> For every developer making millions in Apple's app store, there are thousands who've had their dreams smashed into a million little pixels.
> 
> Many online forums are filled with developers who cannot understand why the gold-rush narrative peddled by the mass media is not reflected in the reality of selling software on the App Store. The masses were sold the Appillionaire dream, but the reality was a few hundred dollars in a jam jar--and that’s if they’re lucky.
> ...


http://www.fastcompany.com/1792313/...for-developers-its-more-casino-than-gold-mine


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2011)

> Many online forums are filled with developers who cannot understand why the gold-rush narrative peddled by the mass media is not reflected in the reality of selling software on the App Store. The masses were sold the Appillionaire dream, but the reality was a few hundred dollars in a jam jar--and that’s if they’re lucky.



No.. really??? Duh!

It's just glorified PD software you used to get on the Amiga/ST..  Jam Jars full off dollar bills? Get real you wallys, no-one promised anyone anything.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 2, 2011)

> As Daniel Wood, owner of indie app studio Runloop, explains it, “Apple has done the seemingly impossible: they’ve made developing cool. A few years ago the man on the street didn’t want software, or talk about software. Now suddenly everyone’s like, ‘Have you seen this app, have you seen that app? It makes your face into a fat person!’ People have been trying to do this for ages, make programming cool. They used titles like ‘creative developer,’ but it basically just means programmer. Somehow Apple did the impossible.”​
> It is this, the “cool-ification” of programming, that might be the greatest trick Apple has ever pulled. At dinner parties where the job title of programmer was treated with about as much interest as surveyor, now suddenly we have entered an era of programmer as superstar.​


In my dreams​


----------



## Kanda (Nov 2, 2011)

> now suddenly we have entered an era of programmer as superstar.



No, we haven't  Bit late dude!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

> now suddenly we have entered an era of programmer as superstar.​


He must go to some funny dinner parties.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 2, 2011)

That book sounds moronic, tbh.


----------

